# Biketouren am Comersee



## jbsm03 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

mache Ende August 2 Wochen Familienurlaub am Comersee in Cadenabbia am Westufer. In der Zeit möchte ich mehrere Biketouren machen. Habe bis dato noch keine Routen oder Unterlagen. Wer kann mir hierzu Tipps geben?


----------



## marco (24. Juli 2006)

probiere mal mit der Suche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbsm03 (10. August 2006)

Hallo war denn dieses Jahr noch niemand am Comersee in der Nähe von Caddenabbia der mir ein Paar Tips geben könnte zu Touren oder Karten/Literatur


----------



## axx (10. August 2006)

In dem neuen Buch von Achim Zahn ist eine Rundtour "Um den Comer See" drin (6 Tagesetappen), vielleicht ist da ein Stück für dich als Tagestour interessant?


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. August 2006)

Ich hab hier einen Link wo brauchbare Infos zu finden sind

http://www.casarina.com/deutsch/biketouren.htm

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## jbsm03 (14. August 2006)

@ Axx
danke für den Tipp, habe das Buch von Achim Zahn habe aber nicht mehr an diese Tour gedacht. Werde daraus wahrscheinlich 2 Etappen zwischen Comersee und Luganersee machen.

@ redorbiter
werde hier durchsuchen, leider sind es GPS tourenbeschreibungen und ich habe kein GPS.

Mit welcher Karte kommt man in diesem Gebiet am besten zurecht? Habe schon gehört, dass die Kompasskarte nicht so exakt am Comersee sein sollen.


----------



## mattgut (14. August 2006)

Die Kompasskarte ist recht ungenau. Was drauf etwas hilft, sind die blaugepunkteten Biketouren. Ansonsten stimmen darauf die Wege kaum.

Dann gibt es auf den Tourismusbüros zwei Karten, welche etwas genauer sind:

1) Von der einen existiert eine für den oberen Teil des Comersees und eine für den unteren, beides im 1:50000-er-Massstab. Das Kartenbild ist sehr schön. Auch darauf hat es Tourenvorschläge, welche gut sind. Das Papier ist von recht schlechter Qualität. Die Wege sind aber auch darauf schlecht eingezeichnet.

2) Das andere ist ein 4er-Set, welches das Gebiet zwischen Comersee und Lago di Lugano abdeckt (1.35000-er-Massstab). Es hat ein schlechteres Kartenbild und keine Tourenvorschläge. Die (Un-) Genauigkeit ist etwas besser wie die Kompasskarte und etwa gleich wie Nr 1.

Liebe Grüsse

Matthias


----------



## jbsm03 (17. August 2006)

@ mattgut

ich denke es ist am besten, wenn ich mir vorort die Karten besorge und dann ein Paar Routen ausarbeite.


----------



## Mudface (19. August 2007)

17 Tourenbeschreibungen

http://www.miralago.de/neuland/comersee/como/gpx/gpx.php?q=01

Irgendwo in der Bike 2007 gab es noch drei neue Tourenbeschreibungen.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Helmut Vogel (20. August 2007)

jbsm03 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Karte kommt man in diesem Gebiet am besten zurecht? Habe schon gehört, dass die Kompasskarte nicht so exakt am Comersee sein sollen.



Hallo,

vor 2 Jahren habe ich mal Karten vom Ingenia-Verlag in der Gegend gesehen. Sahen nicht schlecht aus...Die Karte 'Lario Intelvese' im Maßstab 1:35.000 müsste ganz gut für dich passen.
Ich habe mal zusammengeschrieben, was ich über den Verlag Ingenia herausbekommen habe: http://radreise-wiki.de/Ingenia







.

P.S.: Wenn du die Karte gebrauchst, lass mir mal eine Bewertung zukommen. Danke!


----------

